# Canal Front RV Lot for rent



## SaltyFowl (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a private lot with a RV space for rent. It is located just above bayou vista. There is direct access to the bay systems from the property. There is also fish camps for additional storage and space to relax on site. Message me for more information.


----------



## saltwatta red (Dec 8, 2009)

Would you sell?


----------

